# Townhouse open deck separation



## georgia plans exam (Oct 24, 2014)

Would you consider an open deck attached to a townhouse an *unenclosed* accessory structure and therefore not require a fire separation between two adjacent decks per 2012 I.R.C. Section R302.2.1 or, would you consider the open deck as a projection and therefore subject to Table R302.1(1)?    Thanks, GPE


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 24, 2014)

IMO, a projection and subject to table R302.1(1), EXTERIOR WALL ELEMENT, not an accessory structure.

Accessory structure IMO would be a shed, garage, carport, dumpster containment structure requiring distance from the main structure due to a potential fire incident.

JMO, pc1


----------



## fatboy (Oct 24, 2014)

I agree with PC...........


----------



## steveray (Oct 24, 2014)

Same here.....doing some now...


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Oct 25, 2014)

Are the decks projecting from walls parallel or perpendicalur to the line?

*R302.1 Exterior walls.  *

Construction, projections, openings and penetrations of _exterior walls _of _dwellings _and accessory buildings shall comply with Table R302.1(1); or _dwellings _equipped throughout with an _automatic sprinkler system _ installed in accordance with :Next('./icod_irc_2012_29_par050.htm')'>Section P2904 shall comply with Table R302.1(2).

*Exceptions: *

1. Walls, projections, openings or penetrations in walls perpendicular to the line used to determine the _fire separation distance_.


----------



## georgia plans exam (Oct 25, 2014)

The deck extends out from the back of a townhouse but within 5' horizontally of an adjacent townhouse. I contend that it is an attached, unenclosed accessory structure and requires no separation. If it is not an accessory structure, what type of unenclosed structure would be applicable to the last sentence of Section R302.2.1?   GPE


----------



## steveray (Oct 25, 2014)

R302.2.1 Continuity.

The fire-resistance-rated wall or assembly separating townhouses shall be continuous from the foundation to the underside of the roof sheathing, deck or slab. The fire-resistance rating shall extend the full length of the wall or assembly,********************* including wall extensions through and separating attached enclosed accessory structures.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Oct 25, 2014)

An illustrated example


----------



## steveray (Oct 25, 2014)

GPE.......do you mean straight deck to deck? If owner A wall to owner B deck, separate. and vice versa....If the decks meet at the real or imaginary lot line...I would have to consider it more....


----------



## georgia plans exam (Oct 25, 2014)

Yes, deck to deck with a privacy fence in between.   GPE


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Oct 25, 2014)

Do you consider projections of soffits and eaves from walls perpendicular of the line in the same way for decks, balconies and open porches?


----------



## steveray (Oct 25, 2014)

Soffits and "enclosed" projections the rating continues through....I don't really think so with decks....But I am drawing a blank right now...Probably because we don't care about fire outside the dwelling unit.....


----------



## TJacobs (Oct 25, 2014)

I agree with PC...............


----------

